# pegs-fußstellung



## heup (7. Juli 2008)

hi will mir wie vielleicht welche wissen 'n neues bike anschaffen......
ich grübel nur, warum eig. fast jeder (wenn er den rechten fuß beim rollen vorne hat )die pegs rechts hat.....ich grinde aber leider mit links 
soll ich lieber die fußstellung und den rest auf links umgewöhnen oder einfach nur üben mit rechts zu grinden??

wäre über antworten dankbar.......


heup


----------



## derFisch (7. Juli 2008)

mach wie du bock hast. lern am besten gleich auf beiden seiten zu grinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (7. Juli 2008)

Sehr richtig.

Ansonsten empfehle ich folgende Fachliteratur:

Rider, Evil: Lernen vom Besten. Die theoretischen Grundlagen und Regeln des stilbewussten BMX-Fahrens, 4. erweiterte Auflage, Hamburg, 2006


----------



## lennarth (7. Juli 2008)

..goofy?not goofy?wtf?!


----------



## Hertener (7. Juli 2008)

@heup:

a) Sind schon wieder Ferien?

b) Was hat Deine Grübelei über die Fußstellung beim Grinden mit der Tatsache zu tun, dass Du Dir ein neues Rad anschaffen willst?

c) Kennst Du den?


----------



## terrible (8. Juli 2008)

versuch gleich auf der anderen seite zu grinden oder mit dem anderen fuss vorne.fahre auch goofy und hab ewig mit dem grinden gebraucht weil der sattel zum in die rampe lehnen im weg ist,außerdem sieht es schieße aus goofy zu grinden


----------



## gmozi (8. Juli 2008)

What the fuck? Ist doch total Schnuppe wo Du den Fuß hast und/oder wo Du grindest.

Fahr halt einfach und probier aus wie es für Dich am besten ist Und nach Möglichkeit, wie bereits gepostet worden ist, direkt lernen auf beiden Seiten zu grinden.


----------



## agent_steed (8. Juli 2008)

wenn man comeup jünger ist dann spielt die fußstellung eine größere rolle als das grinden selbt. wie alle theorie.


----------



## terrible (8. Juli 2008)

ze etz werden meine 15jahre bmx erfahrung schon in frage gestellt.ein fufanu ist z.b. um einiges schwerer mit verkehrter fussstellung als mit der richtigen.ja wenn man auf ner ledge grinded mag die fussstellung egal sein aber in ner mini oder sowas,also was mit rundungen ,geht es mit der richtigen f.stellung einfach leichter wenn man anfänger ist.


----------



## Flatpro (8. Juli 2008)

is einfach nur gewöhnungssache


----------



## heup (8. Juli 2008)

danke.......ich glaub ich versuch mit rechts grinden zu üben.......ich spring ja eh (wenn ich gerade fahre und dann nen double peg stall inner quarter machen will so , dass ich mit rechts landen müsste , so würde ich auch carven und und und..........also is besser so)links rum.


naja.......heup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (8. Juli 2008)

mach mehr smileys dann versteh ichs besser


----------



## gmozi (8. Juli 2008)

Halt einfach beides üben ....


----------



## terrible (9. Juli 2008)

alles in beide richtungen können wäre ja richtig geil.ein kumpel von mir ist so einer! egal ob fufanu an ner subbox,liptricks oder tricks über die box.der steht danach meistens da und überlegt ob es etz seine richtige richtung war oder die falsch.


----------

